# quotes



## ronaldj (Feb 16, 2015)

lack of something to feel important about is almost the greatest tragedy a person may have...A.E. Morgan


----------



## DoItMyself (Feb 16, 2015)

Once the game is over, the King and the pawn go back in the same box.  --Italian Proverb


----------



## Raven (Feb 16, 2015)

People's minds are changed through observation and not through argument.
Will Rogers


----------



## Laurie (Feb 16, 2015)

I'd slap your face but I'm allergic to leather.

My wife to a particularly acid tongued acquaintance.


----------



## Catraoine (Feb 17, 2015)

Silence is permission!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 17, 2015)

_"We can judge the heart of a man by his treatment of animals." ~Immanual Kant~__
_


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## Josiah (Feb 18, 2015)

The megalomaniac differs from the narcissist by the fact that he wishes to be powerful rather than charming, and seeks to be feared rather than loved. To this type belong many lunatics and most of the great men of history.

Bertrand Russell


----------



## Pappy (Feb 18, 2015)

If a man does his best, what else is there?

General George S. Patton


----------



## Josiah (Feb 18, 2015)

Catraoine said:


> Silence is permission!



I thought this statement has been refuted in the case of women.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Ina (Oct 5, 2015)

This too shall pass.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 5, 2015)

Happiness is the art of never holding in your mind the memory of any unpleasant thing that has passed - Unknown


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 5, 2015)

"Time you enjoy wasting is not wasted time" - Marthe Troly-Curtin


----------



## Linda (Oct 5, 2015)

Friends are like stars, you can't always see them but they are always there.   

(I don't know who came up with that, I saw it on Facebook)


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 6, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## Robusta (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## Buckeye (Sep 2, 2016)

A woman is just a woman, but a good cigar's a smoke.

Rudyard Kipling


----------



## Buckeye (Sep 2, 2016)

A man can be happy with any woman as long as he does not love her.

Oscar Wilde


----------



## Gemma (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## Gemma (Sep 3, 2016)




----------



## Buckeye (Sep 3, 2016)

Wet birds don't fly at night.

Ida Morgenstern


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 10, 2017)




----------



## Callie (May 10, 2017)

"Do not insult the mother alligator until after you have crossed the river."

~ Haitian Proverb


----------



## hauntedtexan (May 10, 2017)

[h=1]“No snowflake in an avalanche ever feels responsible.” Voltaire[/h]


----------



## Callie (May 10, 2017)

_

_*"Forgiveness is the fragrance that the violet sheds 
         on the heel that has crushed it".*_


_


----------



## Steve LS (May 10, 2017)

*"I was so poor growing up ... if I wasn't a boy ...I'd have nothing to play with"
*Rodney Dangerfield
_
*The truth is incontrovertible. Malice may attack it, ignorance may deride it, but in the end, there it is.*_
Winston Churchill

*In politics nothing is contemptible.*
Benjamin Disraeli 1881, and still true today


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 10, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 11, 2017)

Razors pain you;
Rivers are damp;
Acids stain you;
And drugs cause cramp.
Guns aren't lawful;
Nooses give;
Gas smells awful;
You might as well live.

~Dorothy Parker


----------



## CeeCee (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## rgp (Dec 11, 2017)

Dance like nobody's watching, sing like nobody's listening, and live like today's the last one.


----------



## rgp (Dec 11, 2017)

By the time a man is old enough to think that perhaps his father was right....he has a son that thinks he's wrong.


----------



## CeeCee (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## CeeCee (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## TonyK (Dec 11, 2017)

If you wants to win, you does your best.

-Ken Kesey


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 11, 2017)

Live every day as though it was your last.  One day you'll be right!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 6, 2018)




----------



## Wren (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## Buckeye (Jan 14, 2018)

Enough's enough, and too much is plenty

Uncle Ray


----------



## Pappy (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## Wren (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 26, 2018)




----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 26, 2018)

I would have left out the "Sometimes."


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 2, 2018)




----------



## CindyLouWho (Mar 2, 2018)




----------



## HipGnosis (Mar 3, 2018)

"We need other people, not in order to stay alive, but to be fully human: to be affectionate, funny, playful, to be generous. How genuine is my capacity for love if there is no one for me to love, to laugh with, to treat tenderly, to be trusted by? I can love an idea or vision, but I can’t throw my arms around it. Unless there is someone to whom I can give my gifts, in whose hands I can entrust my dreams, who will forgive me my deformities, my aberrations, to whom I can speak the unspeakable, than I am not human, I am a thing, a gadget that works but has no ashes.”
- Hugh Prather


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## JaniceM (Apr 27, 2018)

“Great things are not accomplished by those who yield to trends and fads and popular opinion.”​
   -  Jack Kerouac


----------



## rgp (Apr 28, 2018)

"The louder he spoke of his honor....the faster we counted our spoons"...


----------



## rgp (Apr 28, 2018)

"By the time a man is old enough to realize that perhaps his father was right ....he has a son who thinks he's wrong".....


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## CindyLouWho (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## NancyNGA (May 21, 2018)




----------



## Toomuchstuff (May 21, 2018)

The greatest joy is doing something that  people say you can't .


----------



## NancyNGA (May 21, 2018)

Toomuchstuff said:


> The greatest joy is doing something that  people say you can't .


Good one!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## rgp (Jun 5, 2018)

Strive to be the person your dog already thinks you are....


----------



## Olivia (Jun 5, 2018)

rgp said:


> Strive to be the person your dog already thinks you are....



My dog thinks I'm his slave.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jun 5, 2018)

If at first you don't succeed,try,try, again.Then quit,no use being a damn fool about it-WC Fields


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## JFBev (Jun 5, 2018)

_*Don't cry because it's over; smile because it happened. - Dr. Seuss*_

_*Grace is the beauty of form under the influence of freedom. -  Friedrich Schiller*
_


----------



## rgp (Jun 5, 2018)

Olivia said:


> My dog thinks I'm his slave.




LOL...Well?


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jun 6, 2018)

Life is Like a Bowl of Cherries,So What Am I Doing in The Pits- Erma Bombeck


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## Manatee (Jun 6, 2018)

If it doesn't hurt, it doesn't work...............Erma Bombeck

A destitute snake hasn't got a pit to hiss in.........Jungle Legend

If at first you don't suceed, don't go skydiving........Common Sense


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## moviequeen1 (Jun 7, 2018)

I cannot live without books-Thomas Jefferson


----------



## rgp (Jun 7, 2018)

"He that seeks only his destination....fails to enjoy his journey"......Confucius


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## rgp (Jun 7, 2018)

"It is far,far better to remain silent, & thought to be a fool.......than to open one's mouth & remove all doubt"

Originator unknown....but Oh so true !


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## moviequeen1 (Jun 8, 2018)

Just thinking about a friend makes you want to do a happy dance,because a friend is someone who loves you in spite of your faults-Charles Schultz


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jun 20, 2018)

The most important thing is to enjoy your life-to be happy-its all that matters Audrey Hepburn


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 4, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 4, 2018)




----------



## Buckeye (Jul 4, 2018)

The worst I ever had was wonderful.   Uncle George


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jul 11, 2018)

We make a living by what we get,but we make a life by what we give-Winston Churchill


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 12, 2018)

_"Whenever you want to marry someone, go have lunch with his ex-wife." __- Shelley Winters_


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jul 14, 2018)

Life is like riding a bicycle,to keep your balance,you must keep moving-Albert Einstein


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## CindyLouWho (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## Vega_Lyra (Aug 22, 2018)




----------



## Wren (Aug 22, 2018)




----------



## Sunny (Aug 22, 2018)

"I never said most of the things I said."  Yogi Berra


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 22, 2018)

*[COLOR=rgba(255, 255, 255, 0.7)]*“
*[FONT=&quot]"We can't help everyone, but everyone can help someone." -  Ronald Reagan[/FONT]*


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 11, 2018)

The happiness of life is made up of a minute fractions,the little,soon forgotten charities of a kiss or a smile,a kind look or heartfelt compliment-Samuel Taylor Coleridge


----------



## Falcon (Sep 11, 2018)

Yo   Elvis,   I thought  we  were  animals !   Ya better  check  again.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 24, 2018)

[FONT=&quot]_"Patriotism is when __love__ of your own people comes first; nationalism, when hate for people other than your own comes first."_ - Charles de Gaulle [/FONT]


----------



## Wren (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## Knight (Oct 24, 2018)

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day. Teach him how to fish, and he will sit in a boat and drink beer all day.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Oct 24, 2018)

Stay humble...our graves are all the same size.


----------



## mjalali (Oct 24, 2018)

Give a man a mask and he'll show his true face.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## mjalali (Oct 28, 2018)

“It is when the pirates count their booty that they become mere thieves.”


----------



## Trade (Oct 28, 2018)

"Any word you have to hunt for in a thesaurus is the wrong word." 

Stephen King


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 29, 2018)

I know a poor man that started on a shoe string and worked his way up...until he got his face slapped.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 29, 2018)

First one in the bathtub is the ring leader.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 29, 2018)

Robusta, I love that Abraham Lincoln quote about the Internet! 

It reminds me of another old favorite of mine:

"I never really said all those things I said."  - Yogi Berra


----------



## Manatee (Dec 29, 2018)

A destitute snake hasn't got a pit to hiss in.


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 29, 2018)

Life isn't measured by the number of breaths you take, but by the number of moments that take your breath away.​


----------



## squatting dog (Dec 29, 2018)

"Whoever said the pen is mightier than 
the sword obviously has never encountered 
automatic weapons"


- General Douglas MacArthur


----------



## CindyLouWho (Dec 30, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## Falcon (Apr 8, 2019)

Pappy said:


> If a man does his best, what else is there?
> 
> General George S. Patton



  Allow  the man  behind  him  to  give it a  try.


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 21, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (May 2, 2019)




----------

